# imaculate conception ???????????



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

On friday morning my mum went to attend to her horses, her yearling filly, now 18 months old, looked a little off colour. As there was nothing obvious wrong with her it was decided to call the vet, the vet agreed that there was something odd but could not diagnose what so decided that it needed to be admitted to his surgery. Upon further investigation it was discovered that the filly was seven months pregnant and that she had been expecting twins but had aborted one and the remaining foetus appears healthy.

my mum brought her when she was six months old, she has never been near a stallion in her life. there were no colts/rigs or stallions on the premises or in the area and hasnt been for about 4 years. so how could my mums filly have gotten pregnant


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

im going to go out on a limb and state the obvious: shes been 'got' by either a colt or a stallion. you may think she hasnt been near one but she clearly has.

just a thought: are there any donkeys near you? you could be the proud parent of a bouncing baby mule...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

hmmm...:hmm:

now i'm no Robert winston BUT i think she may have had sex!

in fact i'm gonna go out on a limb here and say...yes she is no longer able to get married in white cause she aint no virgin!

either that or you do in fact own the worlds only virgin mother pony and you must move to Vegas and claim your fortune...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:

Unless the mare has never been out of your sight since she matured, then sorry you can't claim immaculate conception - she's been got at!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Agreed, something has snuck ib with her! And I would love to see a pic of mum, and updates when whatever it is pops out!

Hope all goes well!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Again going to state the obvious but something got to her about 7 months ago.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Someone left a stallion/rig in your field overnight without you knowing? Someones horse got in your field by accident and then they came to get him back out without you knowing?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Roseanne your threads always make me laugh!
It's like an episode of downtown abbey!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

its a christmas miracle! hope its a male you can call it jesus!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

ami_j said:


> its a christmas miracle! hope its a male you can call it jesus!


I can't "like" this enough. Shame I'm on my phone an can't "like" it at all. Meh! Love you, Jai!!!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, we do have an idea on how this could have happened as friends of my mums were looking after the horse while my mum was in hospital but we cant be sure on anything until the foal is born, mum has said that if it is a filly it will be called mary and if a colt will defo be called jesus

her is a pic of the mum to be, this was taken in may so not that recent


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Will it be born in a stable?
Oh wait yeah it's a horse!

I expect choirs of angels will appear once it's born and a strange star may appear over the stable... 

Well it's either that or the next stage of the drama and the aliens have landed!
Either way.....it's gotta be good!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Will it be born in a stable?
> Oh wait yeah it's a horse!
> 
> I expect choirs of angels will appear once it's born and a strange star may appear over the stable...
> ...


:rotfl: make sure to have a manger handy :2thumb:

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Roseanna you are spoiling this christmas story involving horses :flrt:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> On friday morning my mum went to attend to her horses, her yearling filly, now 18 months old, looked a little off colour. As there was nothing obvious wrong with her it was decided to call the vet, the vet agreed that there was something odd but could not diagnose what so decided that it needed to be admitted to his surgery. Upon further investigation it was discovered that the filly was seven months pregnant and that she had been expecting twins but had aborted one and the remaining foetus appears healthy.
> 
> my mum brought her when she was six months old, she has never been near a stallion in her life. there were no colts/rigs or stallions on the premises or in the area and hasnt been for about 4 years. so how could my mums filly have gotten pregnant



So if she aborted a twin how did your mother not know the reason that the she was under the weather, she would have seen the aborted twin so therefore would have be able to tell the vet why, also if she aborted 1 shes is very lucky not to have lost the other, as when my mare was having twins she lost both.

You do come out with some stories.


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

there was no signs of abortion, if anything she was very, very clean behind, we are going on what the vet has said, she has a womb infection, which the vet belives is caused but a twin pregnancy, where one of the foals has died and the infection has set up before the foal was then aborted


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

this makes less and less sense each time i read it...
your mums horses are so damn unlucky its unreal... and each story involves some sort of pregnancy or health scare... what's going on at the stables... is someone pimping them out?

if the horse has an infection then surely there would be signs around her back end... blood?
mucus?
staining?

how has he decided its an infection if there are no signs...
i don't get it!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Ooh you big bunch of doubting Thomas'! 

The Horse God cometh


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry but one of my mares aborted a twin and yea you could clearly see the mess of her back end. At about 7 months she slipped the 2nd twin which looked like a little screwbald lamb with everything formed but its fur so she would of found a dead foal in the field.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ami_j said:


> Ooh you big bunch of doubting Thomas'!
> 
> The Horse God cometh


you can keep your horse god, im holding out for a mule :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> you can keep your horse god, im holding out for a mule :whistling2:


Im holding out for the ass because theres a strong smell here


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Im holding out for the ass because theres a strong smell here


now now selina, dont be negative :whistling2:

mules are gorgeous :no1:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

the mare was hospitalised ith all sort of tests, inturanal and scans done. we belive that 'someone' put there stallion in the field with the mare but as i have said, we can not be certain about this someone until the foal is born. she showed signs of being twitched and the vet belived she had been doped, the horses were all very on guard that day and so we belive someone had been in the field with them, as my mum had gone to the field early that day, there has been incendents of other horses in the area being druged, tagged, etc.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> now now selina, dont be negative :whistling2:
> 
> mules are gorgeous :no1:


Im not keen on them tbh. They look quite a bit odd lmao.

Me negative lol. Who would think such a thing XD


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> you can keep your horse god, im holding out for a mule :whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Im not keen on them tbh. They look quite a bit odd lmao.
> 
> Me negative lol. Who would think such a thing XD












how can you not find that adorable :gasp: a freind of mine had one for years, softest thing ever but it was a hell of a pickpocket...

havnt seen one in ages


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> image
> 
> how can you not find that adorable :gasp: a freind of mine had one for years, softest thing ever but it was a hell of a pickpocket...
> 
> havnt seen one in ages


Theres one that competes in jumping at my local show. Makes some very wierd noises. They look like a prehistoric horse that has been stretched :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

why would someone get your mare pregnant, what good would it do them? i dont keep horses so not sure if this happens much?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ami_j said:


> why would someone get your mare pregnant, what good would it do them? i dont keep horses so not sure if this happens much?


Well for one the stallions owner would be missing out on a stud fee and possibly causing the stallion to get an infection by not having the mare swabbed beforehand lol


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

iv heard of people sneaking mares in with stallions but never someone sneaking a stallion in with a mare.

though some stallions will go to great lengths to get to a mare, and iv know a few mares that would go to great lengths to get to a stallion, the hussys :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> iv heard of people sneaking mares in with stallions but never someone sneaking a stallion in with a mare.
> 
> though some stallions will go to great lengths to get to a mare, and iv know a few mares that would go to great lengths to get to a stallion, the hussys :gasp:


Yea but to drug and twitch a mare so your stallion can have their wicked way with it seems a bit far fetched lmao. Plus how would they get the stallion in the field etc without anyone seeing lol


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Yea but to drug and twitch a mare so your stallion can have their wicked way with it seems a bit far fetched lmao. Plus how would they get the stallion in the field etc without anyone seeing lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> image


Hahahahahaha that is brilliant :lol2:


----------



## clairebear78 (Nov 9, 2011)

ive never heard such a thing....if someone is going around drugging horses and now your mare is in foal then it must be date raped! :lol2:

could your mare have gotten out and jumped in with a stallion, either that or someones stallion has got in with your mare, i had a young shetland colt in with my friends mare for a few days while fencing was repaired, and her mare was lying down for him to get on her lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The only explanation i can think of is 1) the OP is telling porkies lmao or 2) one of the geldings wasnt properly gelded.

Tbh i prefer the ninja horse theory


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

i like the jesus foal theory :lol2:

whoever slipped the stallion in the field must of been familiar with your girls seasons if it was an in then out job. cos im sure if it had been in there a while you would of noticed Roseanna... how often do mares come into season?


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Is this thread a wind up? First you state no way a male got near her now you clearly remember a day 7 months ago that you suspected she was drugged and mated. If there was signs of drugging why did a vet not check her then? I know i'm not a horsey person but surely common sense is a large part of owning any animal and this story lacks any sense apart from nonsense. I smell manure somewhere.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kemist said:


> Is this thread a wind up? First you state no way a male got near her now you clearly remember a day 7 months ago that you suspected she was drugged and mated. If there was signs of drugging why did a vet not check her then? I know i'm not a horsey person but surely common sense is a large part of owning any animal and this story lacks any sense apart from nonsense. I smell manure somewhere.


Thats why the ass god came into play because i also smelt it lol.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Thats why the ass god came into play because i also smelt it lol.


I'm so glad its not just me i thought i was cracking up. The ass/mule was so cute tho. It seems unfair on them to associate them with this nonsense.


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

I've never owned horses in my life. But I gotta say this smells fishy beyond all belief.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw this and thought it appropriate...look it even has a horse in it!









Ah Rosanna I have so missed your bizarre threads <3


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Sorry but one of my mares aborted a twin and yea you could clearly see the mess of her back end. At about 7 months she slipped the 2nd twin which looked like a little screwbald lamb with everything formed but its fur so she would of found a dead foal in the field.


My mare was around the 7 month mark, she aborted a deformed foal followed by a perfectly formed spitting image of its mother filly foal, so i think someone just likes to make up stories,god knows why.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> My mare was around the 7 month mark, she aborted a deformed foal followed by a perfectly formed spitting image of its mother filly foal, so i think someone just likes to make up stories,god knows why.


Because the Angel Gabriel came to her in her sleep and its getting close to xmas :lol2:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> the mare was hospitalised ith all sort of tests, inturanal and scans done. we belive that 'someone' put there stallion in the field with the mare but as i have said, we can not be certain about this someone until the foal is born. she showed signs of being twitched and the vet belived she had been doped, the horses were all very on guard that day and so we belive someone had been in the field with them, as my mum had gone to the field early that day, there has been incendents of other horses in the area being druged, tagged, etc.



You have a very clever vet if he can tell you 7 months down the line that the mare had been doped or twitched.

I smell bullshit


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

rosanna123 said:


> the mare was hospitalised ith all sort of tests, inturanal and scans done. we belive that 'someone' put there stallion in the field with the mare but as i have said, we can not be certain about this someone until the foal is born. *she showed signs of being twitched and the vet belived she had been doped, the horses were all very on guard that day and so we belive someone had been in the field with them*, as my mum had gone to the field early that day, there has been incendents of other horses in the area being druged, tagged, etc.


this is all wrong.
so, either the vet came when she just got pregnent or at 7months?
now if you had no idea until 7months how on earth could he tell she had been doped?
and how the hell can you remember what your horses were doing 7 months ago?
reread this roseanne...it makes a mockery of the whole post!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> You have a very clever vet if he can tell you 7 months down the line that the mare had been doped or twitched.
> 
> I smell bullshit


If i had left my horse in a field and it looked lethargic when i came back the vets would be straight there.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

This feels strangely appropriate.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

selina20 said:


> If i had left my horse in a field and it looked lethargic when i came back the vets would be straight there.



Yes so would i, but your horse really needs to exist or it would be a waste of time for your vet:whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martyb said:


> Yes so would i, but your horse really needs to exist or it would be a waste of time for your vet:whistling2:


True i suppose lol


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Roseanne, i know i've said this to you before... its no wonder lovey that you get all this stick. If you have a story to tell just tell it like it is!
you know, if you mare was pregnant by accident then say so... and people would offer advice.
as it is this story smells worse than a hake in the sun! The other issue is you have now made a rod for your own back, as even if you now start posting sensible threads people will doubt you!

if its not your horses its your mice/rats or whatever... I wonder what you get up to in RL, i really do!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> image


I want to like this post so many times over. 

I like it so much I want to get a divorce from my hubby so I can marry this post and have little funny post babies!


----------



## clairebear78 (Nov 9, 2011)

the same thing happened to someone i know, heres the pic of the horse, now theres a nasty custody battle going on, cos one wants to ride the dog and the other wants it as a guard horse....its worth loads!...pmsl 









:lol2::rotfl::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

clairebear78 said:


> the same thing happened to someone i know, heres the pic of the horse, now theres a nasty custody battle going on, cos one wants to ride the dog and the other wants it as a guard horse....its worth loads!...pmsl
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> :lol2::rotfl::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

roseanna123 you once again need to step away from the computer....there may come a day when you actually need help with your animals people will just assume you are typing more BS.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Just fab.

The boy who cryed wolf...........after letting it go in a feild with a horse


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Might sound daft but has a stallion ever been next to her.
At college we had some goats at managed to mate through a fence!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

rosanna123 said:


> On friday morning my mum went to attend to her horses, *her yearling filly, now 18 months old*, looked a little off colour. As there was nothing obvious wrong with her it was decided to call the vet, the vet agreed that there was something odd but could not diagnose what so decided that it needed to be admitted to his surgery. Upon further investigation it was discovered that the filly was seven months pregnant and that she had been expecting twins but had aborted one and the remaining foetus appears healthy.
> 
> my mum brought her when she was six months old, she has never been near a stallion in her life. there were no colts/rigs or stallions on the premises or in the area and hasnt been for about 4 years. so how could my mums filly have gotten pregnant




I thought there were 12 months in a year..........:eek4:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

fishboy said:


> I thought there were 12 months in a year..........:eek4:



A *yearling* is a young horse of either sex that is between one and two years old.[1] Yearlings are comparable in development to a very early adolescent, they are not fully mature physically, and while they may be in the earliest stages of sexual maturity, they are considered too young to be breeding stock.
In addition, the word colt may also be used to describe a male horse, and the term filly is used to describe a female horse. Both "colt" and "filly" describe not only yearlings, but any other young horse under the age of four.


But hers is special as it got in foal all by its self, lost its twin with no trace that it ever existed.:gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe it wasn't a stallion who's impregnanted this mare! Maybe it was Farmer Giles? "Oh arr, there be a lovely bit of ass!" The mare shall surely give birth to a Morse..........


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

:closed: This one I believe has run it's course - nay problem.:whistling2:

Simon


----------

